# [NFS] Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2010 Roads & Freeways



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

It Deserved its own thread....it had some pretty awesome roads....and i used the games in game free moving camera to take some shots.










*Hope Canyon Freeway Eastbound - Modeled after I-70 in Glenwood Canyon
*



























*Hope Canyon Freeway Westbound
*



























*Grand Ocean Road / Bridge - Modelled after the Bixby Bridge
*









*South Bay Turnpike 
*


















*Coral Bay Drive - Sea Cliff Bridge
*









I'm about to down more Coastal shots....and inland back roads.....the game has alot of real life locations...


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I have this game


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some more shots...

*East Gorge Freeway Northbound
*




































*Boulder Road Westbound - Modeled after Zion National Forest
*



























*Hope Canyon Road Eastbound
*


















*Grand Ocean road Northbound - modeled after the Pacific coast highway in Cali
*


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

very nice. how's driving? are those screenshots from pc version?


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

Nexis said:


>


That image bears an uncanny resemblance to the eastern portal of the Huguenot Tunnel.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

I was almost addicted to this game right after it came out. The graphics are simply stunning.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Niiice...I wanna get this game now.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

hofburg said:


> very nice. how's driving? are those screenshots from pc version?


XBOX 360 , images are sent to my autolog account on EA...

Heres some shots form Fox Lair Pass....


----------

